# doing Tbelt, should i do cam seals?



## J-Man (Nov 13, 2001)

I picked up the tbelt that ecstuning offers and got the whole front torn off. I have the front cam seals that came with it, also have a valve cover kit/rear cam seal that I had previously that never got done.
I'm thinking that I should pull the cam gears off (& sensors) and also pull the cam holders off too all together and do all the seals at once. I've got the instructions on both the cam seal replacement as well as the tbelt diy, but they only cover the one topic, not both combined.
Or should I replace the front cam seal & tbelt, put it all back together and then address the rear cam seals?
The kit also came with a crank seal, but there's so much road crud down there, I can't tell if it's leaking. I'm thinking of skipping it since I can't find any diy on it...thoughts?
Thanks
J
oh, 2000 v6 30v manual non-4mo


_Modified by J-Man at 2:03 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: doing Tbelt, should i do cam seals? (J-Man)*

If they're not leaking, don't touch 'em. You might be opening yourself up to a whole can o' worms.
just my opinion...


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: doing Tbelt, should i do cam seals? (afawal)*

you have to pull the cam gears off to set timing belt tension up properly..see Bentley...I'd not do cam seals without proper tools....when I was considering doing waterpump (B4 I found out VW was gonna do that for free under Powertrain warranty..since pump crapped out @ 49K miles







)...I chose Blauparts kit..since they rent complete tool set..all pullers, cam gear lock bar, seal puller/installers etc for about $35 for 2 weeks...! I've heard these seals need special 'care 'n feeding" during install to prevent leaks!.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

*Re: doing Tbelt, should i do cam seals? (J-Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Man* »_I picked up the tbelt that ecstuning offers and got the whole front torn off. I have the front cam seals that came with it, also have a valve cover kit/rear cam seal that I had previously that never got done.
I'm thinking that I should pull the cam gears off (& sensors) and also pull the cam holders off too all together and do all the seals at once. I've got the instructions on both the cam seal replacement as well as the tbelt diy, but they only cover the one topic, not both combined.
Or should I replace the front cam seal & tbelt, put it all back together and then address the rear cam seals?
The kit also came with a crank seal, but there's so much road crud down there, I can't tell if it's leaking. I'm thinking of skipping it since I can't find any diy on it...thoughts?
Thanks
J
oh, 2000 v6 30v manual non-4mo

_Modified by J-Man at 2:03 PM 3-8-2010_

You can do the vc gaskets and cam adjuster seals without touching the camshafts even though the "by the book" procedure calls for removing the shafts (for the cam adjuster seals). If you insist on doing it by the book you save a ton of work by doing it together with the belt since it has to come off anyway.
But you can do it easily without (well, not easily but it's not any harder than doing the tbelt). In my opinion there is more risk in messing up things by taking the cams out than there is by doing it the shortcut way.


_Modified by 2001 Variant at 8:15 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## tjasielski (Jan 27, 2010)

care to share the DIY for the 2.8 Tbelt job?


----------



## J-Man (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (tjasielski)*

no








http://phatcat_ed.tripod.com/V6.htm


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

With the Blauparts kit the tool pack includes the VW crank seal tool and a third party cam seal tool. The crank seal tool screws in to the seal along the whole inside circumference, the third party tool uses two screws to attach it to the cam seals. I was fearful of stripping the holes with the screws in the 3rd party tool, but the trick is to screw them in slowly until they snug the puller up to the head, then tighten the center bolt and out she comes. With the OEM tool you just screw it in until you can't go any further, it helps to press it in straight with your off hand while rotating it with your right. So I took an hour to shift the cam seals and ten minutes to shift the crank seal.
Installing the seals is a five minute job for all three with the Blauparts supplied tools. Their instructions are very complete.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (Geordie)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4388319
i did a write up and it never got posted to the FAQ on 2.8 or passat forum


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (Geordie)*

Can we get a Sticky on these DIY's please?


----------

